# My New Toy!



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just got back from a get together at my farmer buddies place and there was a guy there who had brought over a chainsaw to my buddy to fix. I ended up getting cuz the fella who had brought it over also wanted to sell it after it was fixed.
$75 for a Jonsered 525....not bad. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 21, 2015)

Needs a longer bar.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

You didn't get taken but you paid top dollar for that particular saw all things considered. Hopefully you'll get a lot of use from it. Parts for it are hard to find now so hopefully you won't have any breakdowns. Run her till she drops!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2015)

Foskett equip..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awe poop....I thought it was a deal.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Awe poop....I thought it was a deal.....



It may be! Time will tell. If it cuts lots of wood before a major failure then it was a steal. The saw I sent Greg for repair paid for itself untold number of times over and over. Yours could too. All I'm saying is it's good you didn't overpay for it because you don't know how many hours you'll get from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

@woodtickgreg & @Kevin ,
What would you suggest I get for a new chain? I have no idea about anything cs related. How do I tell what I have on it now? The bar measures 16" to the body. I plan on cutting up small trees and probably rip some logs in half from them (turning stock). Cherry, walnut, maple, and some birch. Local wood....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll let Greg answer most of those questions but for yoour chains questions, since you won't be using the saw a lot and probably not sharpening your own (although you should because hand filing is NOT as difficult as you may imagine) pretty much any chain you use will be fine as long as it is sharp and kept sharp. I use woodsman pro because it's nearly as good as Stihl RS (rapid super) and costs much less. I buy it by the 100' rolls though and only have to buy them every 2 or 3 years. Stihl RS has more chrome in the steel so lasts a little longer but harder to sharpen by hand and I prefer hand sharpening except for really damaged chain. If I logged full time maybe I would use Stihl RS exclusively. You sure as heck don't need it IMO. 

Chain discussion is exhaustive because . . . . . it's like dealing with loggers and asking us to use our brains. It's like dealing with men who have too much testosterone. See what I did there . . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

I actually am good at sharpeneing chains. I have a couple files. I sharpen my buddies and my brothers saws. My brother used to be a tree guy, but doesn't really know the chains I need. He just uses em.

thanks for the input...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

Files are cheap so buy spares. Files dull believe it or not. Hopefully you will outlive those two files.  Obviously you must have the right size size file for the chain. Close doesn't count with chain filing.






This is just a taste of what you need to know. This is an old chart.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2015)

Chains are not sold by bar length, they are sold by the number of drive links. Sometimes it is stamped on the bar if it is an oem bar. I like a non raker chain, the chain that is on your saw now is a full raker safety chain. A non raker will have gaps between the cutting teeth. Best thing to do is just pull the chain off and take it to a good saw shop, they will usually make a new chain for you. Like Kevin I like the woodsman pro chain and I also like oregon chain. Brand is not as important as a properly sharpened and adjust chain. A good non raker chain will outperform the chain you have now and make quite a difference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 21, 2015)

I usually find the best deals on chains on Amazon. Usually Oregon, but I've got Husky chain cheap there too. Count the links in your chain, it's easy to order the wrong one....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Greg....I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Barry!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

This stupid thing will not stay running.
I cut into one log and started another, dies.
Adjusted the +- gas thing new fuel mix...F#$%*!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

Now I know why they discontinued this one after just 4 years. Have to take it in and have someone check it out....$45-70 an hour for labor.
Yay me....I love getting hosed.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 7, 2015)

Will it not idle or not run under load? A few simple things you can do yourself before taking it in. Blindly adjusting the fuel/air mix probably isn't the best though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2015)

Very true, if you don't know what you are doing with adjusting a carb you can cause damage to the motor. I would take it in and let a pro check it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

My brother got it to work for one rip. It will idle, but not run under load.

He referred me to a a really old guy who works on jonsereds....so...next week I'll bring it down to him. See what he says....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 7, 2015)

I'd Probably splurge the $3 or so and change the fuel filter before taking it in... May not be the issue, but if it is, then a simple tuning will probably cost you less than a diagnosis and replacement


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

Is that the filter inside the gas tank? 

I noticed it was bubling when I looked in right after it cut out....I can get one tomorrow.

Also...I took it out to see if it was clogged, and just left it an open tube for a few starts...but it did the same thing....

While I'm at the store I will get a new fuel line too. Cant hurt....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's in the tank. A bare line won't get you far since the Line floats, hence the weight in the filter. I'm no expert, but that's worth a shot IMO... Of course it could just as easily be the diaphragms in the carb, dirt, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2015)

Quit screwing around and guessing at what might be the problem and just take it to someone who really knows what they are doing with a 2 stroke, continued fiddling around with a machine that is out of tune can cause internal engine damage. Just sayin..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

I am....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 8, 2015)

I have a 590 of the same vintage, I love the old Jonsereds, after they are warmed up they start with one pull, if you set them down running to move some brush they will still be running when you pick them up unless they are out of gas. Parts are getting scarce but I have a long time dealer close by that can usually come up with what I need either new old stock or used. I also have a old 70 E that is a tough old beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Is that the filter inside the gas tank?
> 
> I noticed it was bubling when I looked in right after it cut out....I can get one tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Dag blasted moonshine gas no doubt has done it's work, probably needs a carb kit. The slightly eccentric small engine guy I go to removes the ethanol from all the gas he uses in small engines. He also won't drive a modern vehicle because the government will know where he is if he drives one that is computerized. I run high octane and use stable or sometimes I go to the local airport and get aviation fuel .


----------

